# Keeping contact with job *****



## AboveAverage (Jun 5, 2017)

Great dad,we stay together, 3yr relationship, takes care of the bills everything u can ever ask for in a man but also has a problem with cheating. We met through our job he had a crush on me but I was in a relationship so I didn't really pay him much attention just kept it cordial he gave me his number but I never used it I did keep it around just in case my relationship didn't work out we was coming to an end anyway meanwhile I guess since I wasn't showing him much interest he had sex with the job ***** about a year and half later my relationship came to an end so I decided to call him. Job ***** found out about us and starts harassing me saying I stole her man but he made it clear that it was just sex eventually she gets fired 3yrs later me and him have one son our own apartment and are enjoying each other as a couple a few ups and downs but more ups. Occasionally I go through his phone and I find him flirting with girls talking sexually and actually meeting one of them at the hotel room I told him about it we exchanged a few tears and moved on come to find out he is still in contact with the job ***** she sends him nude pics all the time. My question is why is he keeping contact with her after what she put us through? and why does he have to be so promiscuous with other women while in a relationship?


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

because he has a low moral standard. and hes a serial cheater.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

AA,

You seem to have married a serial cheater, by that I mean a person who deep down sees nothing wrong with cheating and is constantly planting seeds of contact with women. He did so with you when he gave you his phone number.

If you wish to continue with this man strong measures are needed to prevent a lifetime of pain.

Tamat


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Keeping in contact with job ******

Are you married or living together? Not judging here, it has to do with potential legal issues.

How old are the two of you?

What lead to the two of you living together? Was it because you were pregnant?

It is because he is the real ***** here. He is no better than the women he cheats with. You need to come to realize this.

The woman who he had an affair with before you started your relationship with him continues to contact him because he is encouraging it. He is really not all that upset with her about what she put "us" through because he knows the truth. He knows what he promised her. It was not just sex with her. He most likely lead her to believe that they were in a relationship. So when you came into the picture, she had valid reasons to believe that you stole her man.

He likes her attention. Just like the other women he is involved with and has affairs with. He encourages them.

He is a serial cheater because he is a very messed up person. He does not have the capacity to truly love you. He definitely does not really love or respect you. 

Why does he say he does this?

How many different women have you caught him having contact with and also meeting for sex?

The real question here is why of you not respect and love yourself enough? Why do you put up with this? 

Do you realize that the chance of him catching a life threatening STD is very high? And the chance of him giving it to you is high too.

What do you want to do? Do you feel like you need to leave him? Or are you thinking that you want to try to save your relationship?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Keeping in contact with job ******

Also, you used what we call 'profanity by-passes in that you used the spelling 'hor'. Do not use cute spellings like this for profanity on TAM. Instead spell out the words. The words that are not allowed on TAM will be filtered by our profanity filter.

I did edit your post to spell out the words so that the filters can do what they do.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

AboveAverage said:


> My question is why is he keeping contact with her after what she put us through? and why does he have to be so promiscuous with other women while in a relationship?


Because he's a serial cheater dear. He is not husband material; he is not relationship material. 

Kick him to the curb.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

OP, he likes the attention of women. He is selfish and only thinks of himself, that's the reason he is stringing this job*** affair. There are other women in the wings as well. He is a serial cheater. Your situation will not change for you. You'll have to accept your relationship the way it is or leave.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Why are you with him still?

Tell him he can leave if he is going to act like this and cheat. 

The reason he is doing it is because you are allowing him to.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@AboveAverage

I merged your two threads. Only one thread per topic please. You will get better input with one thread.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

AboveAverage said:


> Great dad,we stay together, 3yr relationship, takes care of the bills everything u can ever ask for in a man but also has a problem with cheating. We met through our job he had a crush on me but I was in a relationship so I didn't really pay him much attention just kept it cordial he gave me his number but I never used it I did keep it around just in case my relationship didn't work out we was coming to an end anyway meanwhile I guess since I wasn't showing him much interest he had sex with the job ***** about a year and half later my relationship came to an end so I decided to call him. Job ***** found out about us and starts harassing me saying I stole her man but he made it clear that it was just sex eventually she gets fired 3yrs later me and him have one son our own apartment and are enjoying each other as a couple a few ups and downs but more ups. Occasionally I go through his phone and I find him flirting with girls talking sexually and actually meeting one of them at the hotel room I told him about it we exchanged a few tears and moved on come to find out he is still in contact with the job ***** she sends him nude pics all the time. My question is why is he keeping contact with her after what she put us through? and *why does he have to be so promiscuous with other women while in a relationship?*


Because he's a ho.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

AboveAverage said:


> My question is why is he keeping contact with her after what she put us through? and why does he have to be so promiscuous with other women while in a relationship?


When you two go to sleep tonight, make sure his bottom half is naked. Make sure his penis is clear of all stray power sources, such as his cell phone, a nearby radio and any ear buds that he uses to listen to his tunes.

Why do this?

Here is why. At about 4 am, most people are past REM sleep and are in REMark sleep. They blab a lot. This talk is almost intelligible. Gobbly ****. But actually, if you listen carefully you will hear a two-way conversation.

A two-way conversation between his brain {and its mouthpiece} and his penis. The penis has a very, very small opening. Its words are almost unintelligible. For normal men, you would need a stethoscope to hear anything. 

In his case, his penis can readily be heard barking orders to his ears and brain. His penis is the boss. It calls the shots, the balls, and it tells him what women it wants to get close to. What women it wants to do the inside-job on. 

You need to take this little MF and tell him that if he keeps this crap up you will go Lorena Bobbitt on it. Tell that little dik that you are the boss. And that he WILL tell his man to make love ONLY to you. And to no one else. Or else. Do the finger across the neck motion, for extra effect.

This will work....I gar-an-tee it!


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

AboveAverage said:


> Great dad,we stay together, 3yr relationship, takes care of the bills everything u can ever ask for in a man but also has a problem with cheating. We met through our job he had a crush on me but I was in a relationship so I didn't really pay him much attention just kept it cordial he gave me his number but I never used it I did keep it around just in case my relationship didn't work out we was coming to an end anyway meanwhile I guess since I wasn't showing him much interest he had sex with the job ***** about a year and half later my relationship came to an end so I decided to call him. Job ***** found out about us and starts harassing me saying I stole her man but he made it clear that it was just sex eventually she gets fired 3yrs later me and him have one son our own apartment and are enjoying each other as a couple a few ups and downs but more ups. Occasionally I go through his phone and I find him flirting with girls talking sexually and actually meeting one of them at the hotel room I told him about it we exchanged a few tears and moved on come to find out he is still in contact with the job ***** she sends him nude pics all the time. My question is why is he keeping contact with her after what she put us through? and why does he have to be so promiscuous with other women while in a relationship?


I am sorry Above Average but he has a terrible character and will not change, why should he when he still has you and your kid and have his cake and eat it at the same time. You are not even married, so no commitment, nothing, he is a low class loser and if your name reflects you, get rid of this scum and find a man who will treat you with love and respect.
I know this is not what you want to hear, but you are setting yourself up for heartache in the long run and before you start blaming job***** for causing the problems between you, what about him, she owes you nothing, but he owes you fidelity and faithfulness. She is not putting a gun to his head, meeting girls in hotel rooms, and sexting, come on, get rid of him yesterday!


----------

